

Canadian company is offering lifetime VPS starting at 35$ - Z3UX
http://cloudatcost.com/
Offer for the first 10000 subscribers only!
======
Z3UX
More info on reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/1ontby/canadian_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/web_design/comments/1ontby/canadian_hoster_cloud_at_cost_is_offering/)

